# heavy weight shock recommendations



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a shock for a stumpjumper that can handle 275lbs?

190 x 51 with bike yoke or 197 x 48 stock specialized version

running a Stock monarch RT but would like an upgrade. 

would be nice if it had high and low speed compression adjust.

looked at dvo, but dont know if the monarch rc3 vs fox dpx2 would make any differences on weights.

havent found any coils that can support that weight either...

thanks


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Manitou McLeod. Replaced a RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir with the McLeod and it was day and night difference for the better.

https://manitoumtb.com/product/mcleod/?cat_id=24


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

https://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/manitou-mcleod-rear-shock-956836.html


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Guy. Your right. This is a challenge. I dont think I have found a spring in my weight available either. Cane Creek actually said to go to fox website to find a spring as they didnt make one even close.



Guy.Ford said:


> Assuming this is your 2018 Stumpjumper 6fattie which has 135mm rear travel, your looking at a leverage ratio of 2.8:1 with stock setup and 2.6:1 with Bike Yoke.


Question: If we didn't change any mechanical advantage in the linkages, how would the leverage ratio's change from one shock to another? There is slightly more travel with the yoke installation but that is due to the shock body itself. Am i missing something?

Leverage ratio probably isnt linear across the full range of motion either. So straight up comparisons from bike to bike are helpful but not exact. Especially if we are most concerned with the initial motion into sag. That sets up the pedaling efforts/dynamics, which is where we spend most of our time.

Ideally, im looking for a shock with a larger piston in the air chamber. This will carry weight easier at lower pressures. ie. 32mm fork vs 36mm.

I was looking at this article

https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/T...ock-Sizing-and-the-RockShox-Super-Deluxe,1349

In the image below, it may just be the cutout, but does one shock have a larger air piston diameter than the other? Cause that is what I am after. Do any shocks have max psi of 350?










I would even take a metric shock with less total travel, if the support and sag was beneficial up top. Eg. 190x45 and bike yoke

Unfortunately i have this bike due to its high stack height and overall fit. I just assumed i would locate a shock upgrade that works.

Us big guys dont have much luck any way you look at it.

Who knows, my only solution might have to be loosing 25 lbs!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

You'd probably be better off with a hardtail than running a shock at 300+ psi. I had to run my Monarch at 300psi ( I believe that was the max) and it rode like total sh!t. McLeod fixed that and I am able to roll with it at around with something like 200psi. I can't remember off top of my head since it's be since probably last June since I rode that bike. But it was significantly lower psi than I had to run in the Monarch.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah the mcloeds must have a bigger piston as their max pressure is only 250 I believe. As others have said, any air shock should hold a similar amount of weight, its all in the frame leverage ratios. I've run Fox RP3's at 300+ for long periods without any ill effects. Also run monarch plus at 340-350 psi with no ill effects. 

You are hosed on a coil, air is only option.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Been offered a ccdbair cs. Supposed to be a good shock. Any opinions


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Cc themselves said its much better than dbair il

Lame

i thought they revised to 300 psi


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Fox DPX2 requires more air than a standard DPS. Both max out at 350 psi. Mess around with volume spacers if you go this route.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Guy.Ford said:


> I'm about 280 on a DPX2 usually run about 300psi to get 30% sag, using the smallest volume spacer, however my bike as regressive-progressive curve (2.3-2.55-1.9) and leverage ratio of 2.3:1 (low). I wouldn't try this on any bike with a LR higher than 2.5.


Cc says its okay to 300 psi. Something about seal redesign

state rider pressure -20, so 245psi.

My monarch is at 275 or max so +10 or +20ish

Anyone know for topaz

whats stumpjumper leverage ratio. I asked about that earlier


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Right. Just travel increases w change in shock stroke. So if linkage doesnt change, the leverage ratio should be same for bike yoke.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Leverage ratios are listed here. He adds new bikes often.

Linkage Design


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

I have faith in the Monarch RC3 Plus with stock can. Stay away from Debonair. I'm 230 butt nekid.


----------

